# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Attaching heavy bathroom mirror to wall with silicone

## Johnk

I am currently renovating a bathroom. I have a large (1.3m x 1m) & heavy (17kg) mirror to hang over the two new pedestal vanities. The mirror manufacturer told me that putting it up with silicone onto the plaster wall will work fine. As it is glass and heavy I am not so sure the silicone will hold the weight. Any comments welcome. 
John

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi. 
We got a mirror 900 x 700 (don't know the weight though) and asked the glaziers to put double sided tape on the back for us. This was done in 4 strips. We then arranged a wood batten on the tiles, propped up dead level and the right height, kept in place by a strip of double sided foam tape on the back. 
Neutral mirror silicon was then applied in vertical lines between the tape strips, and the mirror was stood on the wood batten and pressed onto the wall. 
After an overnight cure the wood batten was removed. It has stayed in place. The only proviso is that if you ever have to remove the mirror it usually is destroyed as a result. 
Cheers

----------


## Ricardito

Just use the same adhesive as per splashbacks or glass tiles

----------


## goq11k

some bathroom suppliers sell mirror supports if ya want to drill into the wall to fix it, 2 at the top, 2 at the bottom will hold the weight easily, they are simple enough to install, and dont require you to drill into the mirror (google or ebay may sell em to) 
i am going thru the same ordeal except i am having the mirror hinged, backed onto a wooden door 
if glueing use a mirror silicon, bunnings sell it, its says mirror safe, otherwise the silicon may damage the backing material :Wink:

----------


## multiblade

Neutral cure silicone will hold it fine, if applied to a correctly cleaned and prepared surface.
Mirror silicone afaik is just 'neutral cure' which means it has a neutral ph level, no active acid or alkaline. The reason for this is that acidic, acetic? silicones etch the surface they stick to. This means they stick better but damage surfaces like mirror backing, anondised alum etc.
The vertical stripes for the silicone are surprisingly important. Swirls, or circles or cross patterns, trap moisture and cause the mirror backing to corode, whereas vertical stripes allow a large stick area and at the same time allow moisture to evaporate its way vertically out the gaps between the silicone  and escape at the top edge.
As far as whether it will hold, YES DEFINATELY!
regards
Mike

----------


## Johnk

> Neutral cure silicone will hold it fine, if applied to a correctly cleaned and prepared surface.
> Mirror silicone afaik is just 'neutral cure' which means it has a neutral ph level, no active acid or alkaline. The reason for this is that acidic, acetic? silicones etch the surface they stick to. This means they stick better but damage surfaces like mirror backing, anondised alum etc.
> The vertical stripes for the silicone are surprisingly important. Swirls, or circles or cross patterns, trap moisture and cause the mirror backing to corode, whereas vertical stripes allow a large stick area and at the same time allow moisture to evaporate its way vertically out the gaps between the silicone and escape at the top edge.
> As far as whether it will hold, YES DEFINATELY!
> regards
> Mike

  Thanks Mike (and others). Will go - with confidence-  with nuetral cure in verticals stripes.
John

----------

